
Show HN: Grabblr, a social wish list app - vanbosse
https://grabblr.com
======
lozzo
I am coming from london and it's redirecting me here:

[https://grabblr.com/nl](https://grabblr.com/nl)

and my dutch is not that great :-)

~~~
vanbosse
Whoops, we'll try to fix this. thx for the heads up!

